# Potential issue - Fracino Classico



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Looks like I left the lever up on my Classico last night and the timer plug has turned the machine on this morning.

The tank has emptied and the pump continued going for 1 hour 15 minutes before I spotted it. The alarm was going to indicate an empty tank.

Should I check anything before turning it on again & and am I likely to have damaged anything?

Thoughts appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Caffeine fan said:


> Looks like I left the lever up on my Classico last night and the timer plug has turned the machine on this morning.
> The tank has emptied and the pump continued going for 1 hour 15 minutes before I spotted it. The alarm was going to indicate an empty tank.
> Should I check anything before turning it on again & and am I likely to have damaged anything?
> Thoughts appreciated.
> ...


Has you turned it on since? If it's still working, that's good.

Most likely, you'll need to replace the pump if it got damaged in the process.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Yes I turned it on again after filling the tank & water did start to flow through the grouphead after a bit.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Caffeine fan said:


> Yes I turned it on again after filling the tank & water did start to flow through the grouphead after a bit.


That's good then!

Prime the circuit (as you did, let 200ml of water flow through the group) - make sure tank is topped up!

Then make a coffee. If all is good, then you got lucky!


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Will give it a go - thanks for response!


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Ok so just tried to pull a shot. Everything has warmed up as I would expect but when I turn on the pump there are few strange noises, the water takes a while to flow and when it does it is intermittent.

Suggests I have killed the pump?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Caffeine fan said:


> Ok so just tried to pull a shot. Everything has warmed up as I would expect but when I turn on the pump there are few strange noises, the water takes a while to flow and when it does it is intermittent.
> 
> Suggests I have killed the pump?


 I am afraid to say it, but you have. It is not too much to replace it though.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Just 'phoned Fracino - pump is £48 + p&p so not too bad! Am I likely to have fried any other components as well? If so I may as well order them at the same time.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Caffeine fan said:


> Just 'phoned Fracino - pump is £48 + p&p so not too bad! Am I likely to have fried any other components as well? If so I may as well order them at the same time.


 Your observations point out at the pump as a culprit. It would be more of a wild (possibly expensive) guess at this time to buy other stuff. P&P is usually a few quids so you can always go back. Most likely it is the pump. 
btw have you tried to shop around?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Providing it is heating up correctly (normal temp) and everything else is working it sounds like just the pump is required.

No smells of burning or melted plastic from inside the case ? Did it trip a thermostat ? Was the machine still on and hot when you realised ?


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Thanks to all for input so far.

It is heating up and there is no smell of burning & no signs of scorching etc, inside.

'Phoned Expresso Underground and they recommend the following pump:

https://www.espressounderground.co.uk/FRACINO-ULKA-PUMP-230V-48W-EX5-PN-FR0635-p/fr0635.htm

Can anyone with more knowledge than me confirm if this looks like the right pump? If so at £15.91 + free p&p it is a bargain when compared with Fracino but just thought it may not actually be the right one!

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think it is a standard Ulka pump, the main variation is us usally the outlet some are brass some are plastic (other than different wattage)

Open the case and check the numbers on yours.

The one from Ess/ Underground looks correct.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Just removed mine. It's a UKLA Model E Type 63W so different to the one in the link.

I will have another look online.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Caffeine fan said:


> Just removed mine. It's a UKLA Model E Type 63W so different to the one in the link.
> 
> I will have another look online.


 Use the other pump (48W) ulka it will work fine as long as the fittings are the same size. The pumps have more than double the capacity than that needed by a 1 group espresso machine.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Thanks - replacement now ordered. On a positive note I am now more familiar with the inside of my machine than I was this morning!


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

So I replaced the pump on my machine 2 weeks ago and all has been well until this morning. I pulled my first shot - 21g in an IMS 21g filter basket without a problem.

For the 2nd shot, about 5 mins later, the reservoir was looking a bit low so I topped up and then started the shot. After 20 seconds there was still no coffee when I would normally expect to see the flow start around 7 seconds or so. When turning the machine on with no portafilter the flow seemed to be less than usual.

The only other thing that was different to the usual routine, other than no second shot, was that the machine had been on for longer than usual, but only by about half an hour.

Is it likely that this is something other than the pump? I can't think the new one would have gone already?!


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Update. So I thought I would go back to a lower dose - 20g - this morning and strangely looking seems to be well, with two shots going okay. Maybe it was just "one of those things"?

Possibly the higher dose was choking the machine for some reason? I hope not as 21g gives a cleaner result with fewer dead spots and less spurting generally. Will have another go with 21g later.


----------

